# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Presentacion para rutina svengali

## Ivan16

he adquirido una Baraja sevengali y estoy practicando la rutina Svengali...que es en la que se enseña la baraja al espectador para ver q es normal, se coje la primera carta la vemos y la apartamos dle monton, luego el especatdor coge una carta la mira y la devuelve al mazo, y tras un chasquido la carta que el espectador habia elegido se ha cambiado con la carta que dejamos fuera del mazo, seguidamente colocamos la carta del espectador arriba del mazo hacemos un corte y la carta vuelve a aparecer arriba...y lo mejor de todo esque tras esto enseñamos la baraja y todas las cartas son la del espectador y enseñamos de nuevo la baraja y todas la cartas son distintas...

Lo que pido esque me digais distintas presentaciones para este maravillosos juego que espero que ya conozcan...

Gracias y un saludo!!

----------


## queco

Pues yo no me se ninguno, pero aquí podrás sacar algo...


http://www.tiendamagia.com/advanced_...x=0&image2.y=0

De todas maneras, si eres principiante, pues como que no te recomiendo barajas trucadas para comenzar.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mira iván:

La Svengali no es una rutina, sino una baraja 'especial' para hacer juegos con ella. Sobre su uso hay muchos hilos abiertos (usa el buscador) pero si quieres un buen consejo, olvida eso de que es un 'maravilloso juego' (esto es muy debatible), guárdala en un cajón, cómprate una baraja normal, un buen libro de magia y aprende otras cosas.

----------


## queco

Ya te pillé. en tu hilo nos vemos.... 8-), 



Editado, porque has sido más rápido que yo.... :(

----------


## Ivan16

De sobras se que es una baraja trucada...y lo que he pedido es que me ayuden con la presentacion de uno de los trucos de los que se pueden hacer con Svengali. Además tengo varias baraja bicycle y unas cuantas mas, un total de 10...para que quiero mas?? Xd. y también tengo el libro de vicente canuto. 

Dirás lo que quiras pero el efecto que ofrece la baraja Svengali...es muy bueno

----------


## ignoto

Acabas de describir la forma mas burda de usar la svengali que conozco.

Eso quiere decir que no tienes ni la mas mínima idea de àra qué sirve ni de como se usa.

Mi consejo (creo que es la milésima vez que escribo lo mismo ante la misma pregunta):

-Coge esa baraja. Métela en un cajón, muy en el fondo. Olvídate de ella hasta que sepas magia. Aprende magia.



¡Ah! Cabe otra posibilidad. Lo que tu querías era un truco rápido de aprender. Pues entonces, si no quieres aprender magia ¿Qué haces en un foro de magos?
Si de verdad quieres aprender magia, harás caso de mi consejo.


NOTA: Por favor, me gustaría que no aparecieran un montón de mensajes debajo de este diciendo "Haz caso a Ignoto". Cuantas menos respuestas, mas claros los conceptos.

2ª Nota: La nota anterior queda anulada si los mensajes son de coña.

----------


## Ivan16

que kieres decir con que en tu hilo nos vemos¿

----------


## Ivan16

Ignoto...lo que e explicado es uno de los trucos que vienen en el manual de la baraja y se llama "rutina Svengali" tan burdo no será no?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> que kieres decir con que en tu hilo nos vemos¿


Me lo decía a mi.

Y, por cierto, haz caso a Ignoto.

----------


## Ivan16

Y no solo quiero un truco rápido de aprender, estoy leyedo el libro de Canuto, y me he gastado un buen dinero en barajas bicycle para maor comodidad y calidad a la hora de hacer la magia...no me subestimes tanto es lo unico que te pido

----------


## ignoto

Si, es muy burdo.

Sobre todo si, además, lo realiza alguien con tan poca base (practicamente nula).

Vamos, que antes de pretender dar talleres y usar barajas especiales hay que aprender otras cosas.

----------


## humorymagia

Yo no te voy a decir que hagas caso a Ignoto, haz mejor caso a O'Malley...  :Oops:

----------


## Ivan16

ni que fueras mi padre para saber que técnicas si y cuales no...ñpara decir que soy nulo en técnicas

----------


## ignoto

No subestimo a nadie.

Cualquiera con nivel para usar esa baraja no haría esa pregunta.

----------


## Ivan16

Solo he hecho una pregunta para mejorar la presentación...nada de manejo...solo para completar la presentacion que yo hago :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Solo he hecho una pregunta para mejorar la presentación...nada de manejo...solo para completar la presentacion que yo hago :roll:


El problema es que es la presentación, digamos, clásica. Y que alguien pida consejo sobre la presentación porque sólo hace la clásica ya es bastante indicativo sobre cómo anda. 

Partimos de la base (quizá estamos equivocados) de que alguien que realmente domina técnicas no usa la Svengali porque no le hace falta para nada. Y si relamente domina técnicas entonces preguntaría por algo mucho más avanzado y concreto que haya preparado con la Svengali. Algo que estará muy alejado de un juego que venga en unas instrucciones.

Si, por el contrario, lo que pretendes es que te demos ideas al respecto, tendrás que perdonar que no lo hagamos. Al menos en mi caso las ideas que tengo no me da la impresión de que estén a tu alcance y sería, por así decirlo, fastidiármelas a mi mismo.

Pero lejos de ser una actitud egoísta, me remito a mi primer consejo: Aparca la Svengali en un cajón, que ya encontrarás el momento de sacarla.

----------


## Burton

¿Y si alguien te dice que quiere examinar a fondo la baraja? ¿Te enfadas y te vas?

Yo me dedicaría plenamente primero hasta tener cierta a leerme el cartomagia fundamental, antes que aprender a usar algo que no te va a servir de nada, básicamente porque se darán cuenta de que ahí hay algo raro y te arruinarán la "actuación" ...

Y Ignoto te dice lo de las técnicas porque tiene una grandiosa experiencia y a parte, para tener controladas las técnicas y saber hacer unos juegos aceptables necesitas varios meses y meses de preparación... y dudo de que alguien con tanta experiencia se compre un svengali y diga ¿qué hago con ella?............

Así que te aconsejo que hagas caso de los grandes profesionales que visitan y escriben por el foro, y dejes aparcada la svengali.

----------


## shark

tengo yo una rutina de svengali cojonuda, pero como me ha costado 40 $ pues como es logico no la voy a explicar aqui.

----------


## tredecium

Bueno Ivan...al final lo que yo te dije en persona...no te acostumbres a ella, y muy de vez en cuando úsala...mas o menos lo que te están diciendo los del foro...por cierto, gente muy sabia. Am...creo que deberias cuidar un poco las contestaciones que haces

*"ni que fueras mi padre para saber que técnicas si y cuales no...ñpara decir que soy nulo en técnicas"*

----------


## queco

Con esas contestaciones practicamente se asegura que la próxima vez que pida ayuda, el así contestado, pase de él. 

Con lo cual tiene mucho que perder, por cierto.

----------


## Ivan16

Tengo que pedir disculpas por la contestación de antes, Estaba algo desesperado al ver que todo eran pegas jeje

tienes razón Trede debo usarla muy de vez en cuando... 8)

----------


## anacrin

> Bueno Ivan...al final lo que yo te dije en persona...no te acostumbres a ella, y muy de vez en cuando úsala...mas o menos lo que te están diciendo los del foro...por cierto, gente muy sabia. Am...creo que deberias cuidar un poco las contestaciones que haces
> 
> *"ni que fueras mi padre para saber que técnicas si y cuales no...ñpara decir que soy nulo en técnicas"*


Amigo tredecium, ya me he dado cuenta que eres amigo personal de ivan y creo que el mero hecho de que un buen amigo tuyo quiera aprender magia me parece fantastico.
Pero, (siempre hay un pero) deberias inculcarle lo que la inmensa mayoria de aficionados y profesionales de la magia creemos sobre el buen hacer magico.
Permiteme que te explique:

Yo tengo un compañero y buen amigo en el trabajo, esta persona ha asumido los mandamientos magicos, no revelar, etc. 
Pues bien, han pasado miles de horas hasta que yo le deje tocar mi baraja y se dio cuenta de lo complicado que pueden ser algunas manipulaciones que el intuyo (ya que no le solte prenda) ha decidido que quiere aprender juegos automaticos (segun el, faciles).
Hoy le he regalado una baraja totalmente normal y le he dejado un libro muy teorico, para que adquiera base y conocimiento.

PD No soy ningun maestro mago, pero antes de hacerle alucinar con barajas especiales quiero por la amistad que tengo aprenda correctamente.

Seguramente si sigue, podamos compartir conocimientos y no barajas y creo que me has entendido supongo.
Venga suerte y guia a tu amigo ivan correctamente que con el tiempo te lo agradecera y tu a el.
Sin ningun tipo de critica personal ni rencor, un saludo muy fuerte.

----------


## juanma-go

yo me compre hara una semana la svengali y la tengo guardadita, mas que nada es porque quiero, primero aprender a controlar una bicycle nueva y correriza y normal y segundo...es que...no le veo merito alguno por mi parte (y en mi opinion, si alguno de vosotros no esta de acuerdo conmigo que me lo diga por favor) y no estoy muy contento de hacer un juego con ella porque, vale el publico se queda boquiabierto pero yo no me quedo satisfecho de el trabajo efectuado.

----------


## eldavy

¿Soy yo el único novato que cuando utiliza una baraja trucada se siente como en pelotas?
Me refiero a que por la falta de tablas, me da tranquilidad utilizar una baraja que sea examinable y manejable en un momento dado por la audiencia.

----------


## Ghod

> ¿Soy yo el único novato que cuando utiliza una baraja trucada se siente como en pelotas?
> Me refiero a que por la falta de tablas, me da tranquilidad utilizar una baraja que sea examinable y manejable en un momento dado por la audiencia.


No, no eres el único. Por ese mismo motivo no tengo ninguna trucada.  :Oops: 

Edito para decir: miento, tengo una invisible...pero está en su cajita....sin estrenar!

----------


## mageek

Yo tengo una trucada y ahí está. Resvala como nueva... porque está nueva. No me atrevo casi a sacarla de la caja :P

----------


## keko

Yo también tengo la invisible que he usado dos veces y con un público máximo de 1 persona y otra svengali que solo usé una vez y con el mismo público máximo, solo por ver el efecto que provoca.

La verdad que yo he visto usarlas cuando era más profano y siempre había alguien que pedía examinar las cartas y el "mago" no quería, sobran más explicaciones.

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

La verdad esque desde que hice un truco con una svengali y me dijeron:
a ver...  dejame la baraja....

No supe que hacer, (cagada monumental).

asi que la svengali y la invisible en la caja y en el armario guardadas.

con la biselada hay menos riesgo, de que te pillen, pero por si acaso, tambien esta en el armario.

salu2

----------


## Burton

> La verdad esque desde que hice un truco con una svengali y me dijeron:
> a ver...  dejame la baraja....


Claro, eso es justamente lo que pasa, para hacer un truco con esas cartas debes de tener mucho camino recorrido, y tener todo muy preparado para que esas cosas no pasen.

Mi nivel es bastante básico y ni me he planteado comprarme la radio o la invisible, porque sabía que justamente me dirían "déjame ver la baraja"... y ya lo joderíamos...

----------


## Dummie

Ivan16, me parece loable que quieras mejorar tus presentaciones, y no entiendo cómo ante una petición tan sencilla, en un foro de magia, la gente se haya puesto así contigo.
Para empezar, a algunos les has parecido algo así como idiota (el adjetivo es suposición mia y no escrito por nadie) y te recomiendan que te compres una baraja y un libro, como si no se puediesen hacer juegos con una svenvali sin tener ni idea de magia...

Después dices que tienes 10 barajas y que tienes el Canuto, pero como ves, si no demuestras ser un mago con algo de experiencia serás tratado como un tonto y lo que te dicen es que guardes la baraja en el cajón. Menudo gasto inútil: comprarse una baraja para tenerla en el cajón, eso sí, nuevecita.

Yo he visto a gente aprender trucos con una baraja svengali y es cierto que sin una presentacion buena y si no se tienen recursos para salir del paso, uno puede quedar muy mal, pero tu intención, precisamente es mejorar eso.
Parece que eres una persona interesada en el tema, que tienes varias barajas, un libro de iniciación y que tu consulta tenía por objetivo saber un poco más de este mundo.
Te recomiendo algún libro sobre esta baraja, en la web de tiendamagia pueden encontar algo y no te desanimes si ante otra lícita y normal consulta por tu parte, en este foro de superexpertos donde parece que molestan los novatos, te encuentres como respuesta que alguien de diga:
Eh, chico, la "m" con la "a", "ma", cuando sepas leer ya hablaremos...

----------


## Jocker

Hola Ivan16.....Yo no te aconsejare nada, ya que no me gusta dar consejos. Pero si que te haré una recomendación: Nunca utilices una baraja trucada delante de personas que tengan exceso de confianza contigo, te dejarán en pelotas (no literalmente, claro)
Madres, padres, amigos, amiguetes, novias, novietas, mujeres, hijos, hijastros  y en definitiva de todos aquellos que sospeches que no respetan el arte que practicas, por tu condición personal con ellos. Claro esta, que si tu madre, padre, amigos, amiguetes, novias, novietas, mujeres, hijos, hijastros que tienes te respetan a ti, y al arte que practicas.....pues adelante con las trucadas. Pero en principio, solo gente que no te conozca demasiado. 
Yo hace años conocí un juego fantástico llamado El holandés Errante (si alguna vez te compras el truky lo verás) con este tipo de cartas. Y ese juego fue el que me hizo ver definitivamente quienes eran peligrosos y quienes no. Tienes que seleccionar muy bien el momento, el lugar, las personas y el juego a realizar.

Salud!

----------


## Dummie

Tienes mucha razón, Jocker, parece que en estos casos se cumple el dicho de "donde hay confianza da asco"

----------


## Ivan16

Pues sí...eso es lo que parece, que los novatos molestan, y gracias por tus consejos...tampoco entiendo porque ante tan insignificante pregunta la gente se te hecha encima...La verdad esque tengo pánico de volver a preguntar algo

----------


## queco

> Pues sí...eso es lo que parece, que los novatos molestan, y gracias por tus consejos...tampoco entiendo porque ante tan insignificante pregunta la gente se te hecha encima...La verdad esque tengo pánico de volver a preguntar algo


Tío, se te echan encima porque en el foro se ha dicho cientos de veces que los efectos con  cartas trucadas no son precisamente para principiantes. 

Hay decenas de post sobre no comenzar, y aún así, tu de primeras preguntas sobre cómo hacer un efecto con una baraja trucada.

----------


## Ivan16

si es un foro de magia, Yo he ralizao una pregunta sobre cartomagia no?? las barajas trucadas quieran o no entran dentro de la cartomagia, y no se me tienen porque hecar encima porque cada vez que posteo algo, se me va la gente en mi contra, ¿Que soy un novato? ¿que deberia empezar con cartas normales? pues vale, y lo estoy haciendo...Pero si he preguntado eso, el que no vaya a contestar a mi pregunta...

----------


## Jocker

Pero hombre Ivan16!!....yo te hice unas recomendaciones totalmente serias. Otra cosa es que te pienses que son una mier** de recomendaciones, y que por tu nivel ya adquirido en el mundo de la cartomagia necesitas de otro tipo de recomendaciones.




> La verdad esque tengo pánico de volver a preguntar algo


Tampoco te debe dar pánico preguntar algo. No sé que te ha debido pasar a ti, porque yo la primera vez que entré por aquí pregunté, como se hacía el agua y aceite y que era un FP......Tendrías que haber visto los moderadores, no paraban de explicármelo con todo tipo de detalles. Me llegaban privados con vídeos, imágenes, fotocopias etc...de como se hacia un agua y aceite y que era un FP. No te digo mas!!...me estalló el buzón de mi cuenta de tanta información detallada que me llegó. Incluso me enviaban vídeos caseros.....aquellos días fueron increíbles en mi vida. El problema es que les prometí un jamón a cada uno, y claro, ahora me veo en la obligación de...

Ahora mi nueva recomendación es: nunca subestimes una recomendación, venga de quien venga. (esta te irá mejor que la anterior, hazme caso)

----------


## tsunami_

Tranquilo Ivan que aunque sean consejos secos nos aconsejan de buen rollo.

Yo no es que sea nuevo sino que además soy un paquete. 

Mi gente me ha jodido algún truco con barajas normales por echarles mano mas rapido de lo que yo he podido controlar y no ha sido escandaloso porque las cartas eran corrientes.

Con lo perros que son, si me llegan a pillar con una baraja especial, iban a querer inspeccionar mis barajas en todo momento durante los trucos.

De todas formas tengo una mala noticia. Acabo de llegar del alcampo y he visto un "magia borras" especial  de cartomagia. En la parte baja de la caja ponía que tenia una svengali y una de esas con el mago pintado en el dorso que se va pasando poco a poco y es como un dibujo animado.

Ala, dos trucos efectistas hechos publicos para estas navidades

----------


## Carcinos

Yo me compré una baraja milagro... (Svengali con antiderrapante). Ahor a me arrepiento cada vez que la veo... Además de que me costo mucho, no se puede usar tranquilamente... Asi que no recomiendo para nada comprarla.

Es solo un aviso!!

Un Saludo

----------


## magicderius

Es mi primer mensaje desde que me registre, me gustaria participar mas pero por temas ajenos a la magia (trabajo, familia etc) no puedo participar todo lo que yo querria, mi opinion coincide con muchas de las que habeis puesto... lo mejor es teoria teoria y practicar yo tambien tengo barajas trucadas y son las que mas problemas me han dado con la persona a la que le he hecho el juego (dejame verla, eso esta trucado) con la svengali he visto cosas flipantes pero a gente que lo tiene mas que machacao y no me refiero a la rutina me refiero a saber llevar al espectador, por eso yo creo que mi consejo es que si quieres hacer un juego con la svengali sea cual sea lo practices como unas 15000 veces antes de presentarlo...

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

en tienda de magia encontraras algunos dvd asi como libros sobre el tema.

----------


## Ivan16

gracias hiposonanona, eres de los pocos que responde a mi pregunta

----------


## solecill2008

> he adquirido una Baraja sevengali y estoy practicando la rutina Svengali...que es en la que se enseña la baraja al espectador para ver * es normal, se coje la primera carta la vemos y la apartamos dle monton, luego el especatdor coge una carta la mira y la devuelve al mazo, y tras un chasquido la carta que el espectador habia elegido se ha cambiado con la carta que dejamos fuera del mazo, seguidamente colocamos la carta del espectador arriba del mazo hacemos un corte y la carta vuelve a aparecer arriba...y lo mejor de todo esque tras esto enseñamos la baraja y todas las cartas son la del espectador y enseñamos de nuevo la baraja y todas la cartas son distintas...
> 
> Lo que pido esque me digais distintas presentaciones para este maravillosos juego que espero que ya conozcan...
> 
> Gracias y un saludo!!





No te preocupes con lo que te dicen esta gente, la magia se trata de que el espectador se ilusione, y si con la baraja svengali lo consigues, has conseguido tu objetivo, al fin al cabo es e lo que se trata de engañar al personal, teniendo barajas trucadas o sin ellas.

----------


## BusyMan

> al fin al cabo es e lo que se trata de engañar al personal


 :shock:  ->  :? ->   :-(  ->  :(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> gracias hiposonanona, eres de los pocos que responde a mi pregunta


 :shock: ->  :roll: -> :-( -> :( -> :evil: 

Cuando el dedo señala la luna, el necio mira el dedo (Confucio)

----------


## ignoto

¡Lo que faltaba!

¡Un profano dando consejos!

Al final esto se va a convertir en un foro de Marujas.

----------


## eldavy

> gracias hiposonanona, eres de los pocos que responde a mi pregunta


Chico, es que el planteamiento que haces es egoísta. Yo pregunto y vosotros me tenéis que responder, y además lo que yo quiero. Te aconsejo que leas, que busques la información, que te lo curres un poquito.

Se pueden plantear las cosas de muchas maneras, y como este es un foro de magia, ha habido gente con experiencia que te ha recomendado que no uses esa baraja, por algo será.

----------


## magicderius

nunca una simple svengali dio tanto de que hablar!!!!!

----------


## Dummie

Pues yo te recomiendo, si de verdad tienes interés, que la uses y dejes de lado en este caso las "recomendaciones" de los expertos, que al fin y al cabo, no están dando más que una opinión, por muy experto que se sea. 
Y estoy completamente de acuerdo con solecill2008, si con una svengali ilusionas, el cometido está cumplido, que parece que cuando se trata de cartomagia se está tratando de temas cuánticos, metafísicos o ignotos.

----------


## ign

A mí me parece una falta de respeto y de educación pedir consejo a la gente con experiencia para después pasarlo por alto.

Si ellos dicen que dejes a un lado la Svengali, por algo será. Yo también tuve en mis inicios una época en la que estaba enamorado de esa baraja... ...hasta que me dí el batacazo.

Estás en tu derecho de dártelo tú mismo, pero no vengas pidiendo ayuda a los expertos para después meterte con ellos.

Por cierto, hay varios temas ya abiertos que tratan de esta baraja.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Giaku

Ivan16, no siempre las respuestas a tus preguntas seran de tu agrado.

Coincido con ign. Me parece una falta de respeto. La experiencia es un grado.

Muchos hemos empezado y hemos flipado con las trucadas, pero te das cuenta que lo importante son unos buenos conocimientos, no solo tecnicos, sino psicologicos, para eliminar la opcion de "Dejame la baraja", dar la sensacion de realidad.

Y eso se aprende leyendo y practicando.

Un saludo y suerte en tu tarea del aprendizaje del maravilloso mundo de la magia

Un saludo

----------


## PDR0

Pues dumi, tienes mucha razon en lo que dices, ademas de sentirse con el derecho de ponerse un poco bordes algunas veces, algunos por el echo de ser en mi caso amateur, no aficionado, como dijo wenseslao ciuro, esta manera inglesa de definirlo implica un poco de amor por lo que se hace, cuando en definitiva yo tambien con mucha educacion eso si tube una respuesta un poco borde, a la siguiente pregunta que formule ya nadie me respondio, pero la verdad para escuchar a tantos expertos que al final no dicen nada la verdad me he ido mas hacia otros foros, porque quien sabe si son tan buenos o simplemente han leido algunos libritos para poder contestar algunas cosas, por que el que es amateur se le nota pero al que necesita con respuestas bordes presumir de mago quizas y solo digo quizas
tambien solo sepa de magia el truco de parecer un buen mago en los foros.
por suerte y no por los medios que me ofrecian aqui exepto un chaval de lanzarote al que le visto que trata a todos con vastante respeto y se que es mago sin ninguna duda sabre todo porque un mago es ante todo un caballero fue el que me dio las pautas indirectamente para entrar en una sociedad magica, que creo que es de las mas antiguas de canarias, y si eres mago sabras a la que me refiero porque en canarias no hay otra, se me trato de bastante novato cuando llevo haciendo magia desde que tengo unos doce años pero en una isla donde si no conoces un mago, no hay tiendas de magia y tampoco en mi epoca internet como habia algunas respuestas que no conocia te podian tratar bastante mal en mi caso un muchacho creo de 17 años al que he perdonado totalmente aunque no asi la forma de contestar aqui de muchos gracias opor atenderme a todos

----------


## PDR0

perdon cuando decia que esta asociasion de magos era la mas antigua de canarias me refería a españa ya que lleva fundada desde el año 60 y legalmente como sociedad desde el año 64 para quien le interese es tertulias magicas de canarias, donde se trata a todo el mundo amateur o no con muchisimo respeto, a pesar de lo malo o poco tecnico que pueda ser un juego  :Lol:   me a encantado conocerlos gracias como ya comente este mago del lanzarote

----------


## agulean

Y como revivió este hilo?  :shock:

----------


## PDR0

hola: agulean pues pues no se a que te refieres con lo de revivir el hilo, pero supongo que con amor a la magia y porque creo que lo de practicar con cartas normales mucha tecnica esta muy bien si luego quieres utilizar otro tipo de cartas pero que te impide practicar las tecnicas de cartomagia con otro tipo de cartas, no dejan de ser naipes y si el cuerpo te lo agradece con la sorpresa de algun espectador, pues mira que bien. destrozar un efecto lo mismo se hace con unas que con otras cartas, por lo que pienso que el medio da igual, lo que no da igual es el ensayo para presentar algo bien hecho aunque aunque al que lo realiza le parezca malo si esta bien realizado sorprende, yo personalmente si puedo usar cartas trucadas en vez de aplicar alguna tecnica que me sale malamente no voy a dudar en hacerlo, creo que realmente en el resultado es donde esta la satifaccion y muchas veces no en la tecnica ya que el espectaador la desconoce y no te va a alabar por eso sino por los resultados, vamos es mi modesta opinion gracias por tu contestacion un abrazo

----------


## PDR0

hola Ivan 16: en una tienda de la competencia, no se si en esta también hay un libro que se llama 25 trucos con las svengalis, la tienda es as de un palo de la carta francesa no digo el nombre de la tienda por respeto a esta y al lugar donde estamos, creo que podrías aprender algún juego de cambio de paquete para incluir justo haz acabado el juego con estas cartas, creo que no hay que buscar problemas ni dejar que te los creen pero eso si busca siempre soluciones que las hay, no solo en la magia sino en todo lo que nos da esta vida

UN ABRAZo

----------


## rafa cama

> hola: agulean pues pues no se a que te refieres con lo de revivir el hilo


Se refiere a que el último mensaje del hilo era de noviembre de 2007, y lo has reabierto sólo para decir (por lo que he entendido) que aquí los "expertos" son unos bordes sin respeto por los novatos y amateurs, y que al final no dicen nada que merezca la pena y sólo dan respuestas bordes para dárselas de buenos magos.

O algo así.

Vamos, que no parece que se añada nada interesante como para justificar el reabrirlo.

Saludines.

----------


## Mauri Ibiza

Después de casi dos años retomo el hilo.

Soy nuevo en esto de la magia y había oído hablar de la Baraja Svengali, yo soy mas partidario desde mi humilde punto de vista novato, usar barajas normales. He comprado una invisible y una "Rising Deck" y me han decepcionado, ya solo porque veo que no demuestra habilidad de mago. Pero corregidme si voy equivocado, ¿para empezar es mas que suficiente con una baraja normal y como mucho una biselada?

----------


## Coloclom

Para empezar te sobra con una baraja española, luego te pasas al tamaño poker y "disfrutas" la diferencia de tamaño, de grosor del mazo 40/52 cartas

Y con eso, si aprendes a dominarlo, tienes para hacer una sesión de muchísimas horas de magia y encantar al público. Cuando sabes dominar estas te pasas a las barajas trucadas y las disfrutas porque te ofrecen muchisimas cosas evidentemente; pero hacerlo antes de estar preparado te asqueará, harás cosas mediocres y en algunos casos te pillarán la trampa, y creeme, quedas fatal aunque antes hayas echo las mil maravillas con una baraja normal y corriente.

En cuanto a la baraja biselada a mi me parece una baraja muy dificil de usar cuando aún no tienes experiencia.

Eso que hablas de la habilidad del mago se trató en algunos hilos, yo estoy convencido de que ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente; y el espectador no sabe si estás utilizando una baraja u otra porque para él TODAS HAN DE SER IGUALES.
La habilidad del mago será darle presentación, entretener al espectador y conseguir que tus espectadores se vayan convencidos de que realmente has echo magia y no de que quizá había algo raro en las cartas.

Otra cosa es que hagas magia para magos, y casi todo lo que se puede hacer con cartas trucadas se puede hacer sin ellas (casi); si es magia entre magos, si le veo la belleza a la misma ejecución cuando la haces sin cartas especiales.

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola Ivan-16: Creo que los consejos que te han dado son los adecuados. ¿Las formas? Seguramente que no.
Yo utilizo la svengali y, con toda seguridad, los consejeros tambien la utilizan.
La svengali es, posiblemente, una de las barajas que mas se venden. ¿Para guardarla en un cajón? Bahhhhhhh. ¡No me lo creo!
Es notable que en el foro, la mayoria de los miembros, no somos solidarios y tenemos la maxima de que primero yo, despues yo y, por ultimo yo.
Quizá se podia estructurar el foro por una especie de categorias: Aprendiz, iniciado, tecnico, maestro, etc. Con ello se evitarian los "menosprecios" a los que consideramos inferiores.
Claro quer tambien seria conveniente filtrar curiosos.
En fin... no te preocupes. La ciencia de la magia está en ser disciplinados con las practicas (ensayos) y de esta forma, te ahorrarás muchas preguntas.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## alexrodas

El principal problema de estas barajas está en que requieren manejarlas con soltura y naturalidad, cosa que los iniciados no suelen (solemos) darle ninguna importancia. Ni que decir que te pidan a examinar la baraja, teniendo en cuenta que la svengali es bastante conocida entre los profanos y más de uno puede olérselo.

También es posible que sea demasiado radical en cuanto al material trucado, ya que desde siempre me han recomendado usar barajas normales. A día de hoy, lo más "trucado" que utilizo es la esq. c****, y  con eso nada más tienes bastantes más posibilidades que una baraja entera trucada.

Un saludo.


PD: Julio, personalmente no creo que haya por parte de nadie menosprecios o malas formas. Que en algunos casos haya comentarios más directos, no tiene que significar que se esté mirando por encima del hombro a nadie...A fin de cuentas, todos en algún momento hemos empezado de cero.

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola Alexrodas: Lo siento no queria ofender a nadie. Te pido disculpas, haciendolo extensivo a todo el foro.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## alexrodas

No hay motivos por los que disculparse ni muchísimo menos  :Wink1:  Las últimas líneas que escribí eran más que nada para quitarle hierro al asunto, y en ningún momento con intención de dar a entender que tu comentario pudiese haber ofendido a nadie.

Un saludo.

----------


## mago feel

¿¿bueno y al final mejoraste la rutina?? xD me ha causado mucha curiosidad la forma que se abordó el tema a la hora de dar un simple consejo. ¿Si te duele un dedo, es ocación para cortartelo? de todos modos aprenderas a sustituirlo con los otros dedos. QUE MAL SE HA ABORDADO UN CONSEJO! y lo digo como un novato del foro, pero llevo años estudiando Psicología y se que hay métodos mas eficaces a la hora de modelar una conducta que una reprensión lejana y fría.  A lo único que quiero llegar es que quiero pensar que ninguno de nosotros tiene el mismo razonamiento de Nicolás Maquiavelo 
"EL FIN JUSTIFICA LOS MEDIOS". Cuidemos en la forma en que instruimos, aconsejamos, reprendemos, enseñamos. No sea el caso que con la vara que medimos, seamos medidos. Como un padre a un hijo, como un hermano mayor, como un "profesional", como lo que realmente creo que se da en éste foro una HERMANDAD MÁGICA. 
Espero no incomodar a nadie con mi comentario, sino, solo aportar para el enriquecimiento y perfeccionamiento del foro.

----------


## -Picas-

En el Magia Potagia de Juan Tamariz viene una rutina para usar la Baraja Radio de una forma muy original:

La carta elegida no es de la Radio
Al final se puede examinar.

Los efectos no son los típicos de una radio..

La verdad yo la uso para esa Rutina en concreto y me da unos resultados muy buenos.

Y en esa rutina si hay bastante mérito del Mago pues es muy complicada en algunos puntos.

----------

